# Acrylics or enamels for car models?



## Spidermantx (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello, I am new to the car modeling hobby, and just got my first car this Christmas. It appears that "testors" paints are probably what I want to purchase, however, they sell both acrylics and enamels. Just wondering if any of you have any idea which I should prefer?

http://www.hobbyplace.com/tools/paint.html
http://www.testors.com/catalog_browse.asp?ictNbr=4

Also, I am having a hard time figuring out what I need to paint the car: spray paint or an airbrush?

And if I use an airbrush, do I need thinner?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

personal preference. Acrylics or enamels...your choice. I think enamels are a little more durable. Acrylics are easier to apply and dry quickly which equals out to a shiny finish when you're done.

You should always thin paint when using an airbrush.

Remember a light mist coat first then wait 15 to 20 minutes and then work in heavier coats.


----------



## Spidermantx (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't give up on us yet. 

Not that you are or were...just saying keep with the thread for a little bit. Someones bound to come along to give their two cents worth or put what I said into dispute. Not that what I said is wrong but someone might want to put their own spin on it or whatever. 

I need to get a life.

Welcome to the board, by the way! You'll find it a veritable treasure trove of information.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

First of all welcome!!
If you use an air brush thin the paint to be as thick/thin as milk, least that's what I was told a few years ago and if you go with acrylics you should thin the paint with a thinner made for acrylics. Also when using acrylics the brush can be cleaned with water.


----------

